# DIY: My take on the Cotton Dock (56k if you dare)



## joneeboi

[size=xx-large]Presenting the [/size]

 [size=large]*joneeboi Cotton Dock*[/size]

 Recently, I've been noticing some clipping on my portable rig as I'm walking around the university enjoying my music. At first I thought one of my cables was being bent too hard and ruining the signal but that didn't end up being the problem. I only heard the clipping while walking with my fanny pack (yeah, that's right, A FANNY PACK! I prefer to call it my booty pack, though) zipped up inside my jacket. I suspected the problem was some static being produced on the inside lining of my pouch. Being the cheap guy I am, I tried to DIM.






 This is my Qables Zen LOD





 I used the legs from a pair of 100% cotton jeans I converted into cut-offs in honour of one of my top two favourite TV shows, Arrested Development.





 Cut-offs, booty pack, et al.





 Tobias Funke, when will you shed your layers and let your goods flap in the wind?





 Felix, my cat, wants to play with the thread.





 He delivers a powerful elbow smash into the LOD. Fortunately, it can take his fierce feline power.





 Silly cat, this LOD is not for mortals.





 I cut strategically so as to reduce work later on.





 Yep, right length.





 Felix in another glamour shot. So vain. Observe the intensity. I taught him that.





 Observe my leet stitching. I hem it so the threads don't fray as badly as on my cut-offs. Who says head-fiers can't sew?





 A hem. Your attention please. Muaha. (pun definitely intended)





 I add another layer of electricity absorbing power.





 The cotton is wrapped around the LOD and stitch some more to cover the cable completely.





 Some of that wrap-around strategy. Wewt.





 My finished product. Voila.





 Some more leetness.





 How do you like your pwnage? Would you like it with some leet-sauce?

*FINAL RESULT:*

 The experiment is controlled in that I put my rig in my booty pack inside the same jacket I wear when experiencing the static. Walking a few laps around my house confirms that the joneeboi Cotton Dock is a complete failure. I still hear the crackling and now I'm out a thumb and some thread.











 Anyways, thanks for reading about my misery. This is the worst day of my life. Anyone have any ideas as to how to prevent the crackly?


----------



## JLai

What in the world...?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Nice shorts


----------



## JahJahBinks

is the cat included in the price?


----------



## Samgotit

You've lost me here sparky. You made little jeans for you cable, you tudor you cat, and you wear a fanny pack?


----------



## toastmaster

I think we should take up a collection for an actual ALO Cotton Dock. I mean, seriously, he has the grapes to post pictures of himself in cutoff jean shorts and a fanny pack online, then admit defeat.

 You have my respect, if nothing else, good sir.


----------



## joneeboi

My intent was to somehow prevent the decrease in music enjoyment caused by static in my booty pack (not called fanny pack. Real men call them booty packs). In the meantime, I thought I might just have some fun with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JahJahBinks: Unfortunately, the cat is not included in the package. He has too much meat on his bones. >=D

 AtheisticFreedom: Maybe I could put the shorts on sale. Would anyone buy it?

 Further, no one has addressed my main question: how does one prevent the static-crackle-pop? I thought this cotton dock was sure to win, but it didn't help.

 edit: toastmaster: Thank you. It's about time someone appreciated the cut-offs.

 ...You do appreciate them, right?


----------



## toastmaster

I always called them belt-pouches, myself.

 And I appreciate the cut-offs in the same way I might appreciate a really awesome bad movie, or Duggeh's creations. So yes, I do.

 But getting to the issue, I think this would be triboelectric noise but anyone correct me if I'm wrong. The issue is more shielding on the cable itself, I think. Maybe adding an outside layer and grounding it might help.


----------



## joneeboi

How might I go about grounding the cable? And what kind of layer would I add?


----------



## toastmaster

From what I know, which is open to correction I may add, you'd need a conductive layer on the outside, grounded to the sleeve of the 1/8" plug or to the ground on the dock connector. From what I read quickly at Qables, your line-out is made of solid core silver in a dielectric, with no shielding.


----------



## ilikemonkeys

Put a dryer sheet in your "Booty Pack" No more static issues, and the girls will love you for smelling better.


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* 
_My intent was to somehow prevent the decrease in music enjoyment caused by static in my booty pack *(not called fanny pack. Real men call them booty packs)*. In the meantime, I thought I might just have some fun with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Amazing!


----------



## toastmaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilikemonkeys* 
_Put a dryer sheet in your "Booty Pack" No more static issues, and the girls will love you for smelling better._

 

Ooh, way better idea.


----------



## joneeboi

The girls already love me.


----------



## ilikemonkeys

They won't if you're shooting sparks from "Down there"


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Try some aluminum foil... that seems to work for Patrick82.


----------



## joneeboi

I am attempting the aluminum foil. I will post pics as well as results after a few days.

 ilikemonkeys: They've never complained of the sparks before. I'm the first to do so.


----------



## lionel marechal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilikemonkeys* 
_They won't if you're shooting sparks from "Down there"_

 

LOL
 Depends !
 Lionel


----------



## bhd812




----------



## HiJon89

Fanny packs are a no-no:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HKck7Xv_QoU


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiJon89* 
_Fanny packs are a no-no:_

 

"My fanny pack is fanny packtasitc" This one made me spit up. I didn't want to laugh, but I had to. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4MsZslZt2...elated&search=


----------



## joneeboi

Man, those videos are awesome. Too bad they're only encouraging me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's not a bad song. I wonder how I could get it on my ZVM.


----------



## hoosterw

I read it all back again and have been thinking about it.
 Saving for an ALO dock won't help you as far as I know they are also not shielded.

 Shielding might solve it. Test this by the following:
 Open the mini (unscrew the black housing) and make sure a piece of aluminium firmly make scontact with the earth/clamp part of the mini and make sure it sticks out after you close the mini again.
 Then wrap the cable up to the dock conector in aluminium foil.
 The alu foil should only be earthed/grounded at the mini side so no need to open the dock or have the foil touch ground there, just cover the cable and part of the dock.

 See if this has helped.

 If not, then shielding won't help the static (provided it is static noise you hear) is created somewhere else in the chain.

 Good luck.

 Hans


----------



## ilikemonkeys

you could also forgo the mods and just get a pair of those anti static earthing strips you see hanging down from the back of cars. Sew those to your booty pack so that they hang sufficiently to touch the ground as you walk.


----------



## Samgotit

I'm going to, against my better judgment, throw in my $0.02. Get yourself some cargo shorts. At one fell swoop this will take care of two extreme issues you have:

 1. This is a rare man to man complement for me, but you've got some nice legs there sailor, still, that's no excuse for sporting cut off jean shorts. NO excuse.

 2. The fanny pack: you have, for good reason, taken enough heat for this so I'll just point out that with cargo shorts you can stick the whole ipod amp wad into one of the larger pockets. Unlike the repulsive fanny pack, the cargo short pocket shouldn't act like a Van de Graaff Generator. Go to the physics department and try to donate your fanny pack, when they stop laughing explain to them how it refuses to obey the first law of thermodynamics. 

 Simply by purchasing cargo shorts you will effectively eliminate your problem; not just the one you're having with your ipod.

 The pointing; the staring; the giggling; the amazed, fumbling for their cameras ...all this will stop. You might even get to take a nice girl out for a sweet game of laser tag and a moon pie.


----------



## joneeboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* 
_Simply by purchasing cargo shorts you will effectively eliminate your problem; not just the one you're having with your ipod._

 

I have...a problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: Right, forgot to thank you, Hans, for the tip on shielding. That's exactly what I was looking for. Cheerio. And don't worry, I won't go to the dark side and grab an ALO dock. Besides, they don't even carry Zen docks. =S


----------



## toastmaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* 
_You might even get to take a nice girl out for a sweet game of laser tag and a moon pie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Any girl who doubts the cut offs and fanny pack is not worth the laser tag and moon pie, IMHO.


----------



## joneeboi

Good news, the aluminum-to-ground connection is a success. It works. Thanks, guys. Although the aluminum is the real reason the mod works, now my LOD is styling in its pwnz0r's cut-offs. Now what to do about my mini-mini? Muahaha.


----------



## toastmaster

Another Head-Fi success story. It brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## flamerz

Hilarious!


----------



## joneeboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *toastmaster* 
_Another Head-Fi success story. It brings a tear to my eye._

 

It's not the first time my pants have made people cry. Seriously.


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have...a problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit: Right, forgot to thank you, Hans, for the tip on shielding. That's exactly what I was looking for. Cheerio. And don't worry, I won't go to the dark side and grab an ALO dock. Besides, they don't even carry Zen docks. =S_

 






 Glad to have been of help.

 Rgds


----------



## joneeboi

Uh oh. I made a big oopsie.

 I bought a matching jean jacket.


----------



## joneeboi

It's been a while since somebody complimented me about my legs, so I thought I might bump this thread.

 Pics of my NOS DIY Jean jacket vest! Cut-off jeans with about 500+ hours burn-in (I wear them 24/7).




































 Even better news is that this is my new sports outfit. Here I come, soccer!


----------



## d_w31

only joneeboi could pull this off...haha


----------



## skudmunky

This may well rank up there with the nikongod k240s and HP1000 scandal


----------



## toastmaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may well rank up there with the nikongod k240s and HP1000 scandal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Most head-fiers crying themselves to sleep?


----------



## Dzjudz

I regret opening this thread. Some times it made me laugh, most times it made me cry.

 S.O.S.


----------



## braillediver

Those legs:

 Remember the fried chicken in school and the drum sticks still had some feathers on them?

 EEK!


 Mitch


----------



## jeffreyj900

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've lost me here sparky. You made little jeans for you cable, you tudor you cat, and you wear a fanny pack?_

 

LOL... I needed that!


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Whoa... What?! chill!


 EDIT; Oh no! And i thought that was bad till I reached the second page! AHh!!


----------



## billybob_jcv

Arrrrgggghhhh!!! My eyes!!! MUST BURN IMAGES OUT WITH RED HOT POKER...


----------



## jinp6301

omg i just woke my roomate up with my stifled laughter/crying

 i love the cat though. i want him.


----------



## iSleipnir

I can only call that look dead sexy.
 You gota phone number to go with that jacket?


----------



## puiah11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He delivers a powerful elbow smash into the LOD. Fortunately, it can take his fierce feline power._

 

haha
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone have any ideas as to how to prevent the crackly?_

 

Gloves. Winter is dry, no?


----------



## turtlee

AHAHAHA wow joneeboi, you got more balls than an average baseball game...and more class than 4 years of university


----------



## jonnywolfet

joneeboi, you have my respect.
 awesome thread.


----------



## Inzane

joneeboi, mad respects from me also.


----------



## Iceroid

ummmmmm

 did anyone notice hes wearing the incredibles underpants? rofl

 and no i wasn't TRYING to notice, i just happened to see the bright red lettering shining from his uber leet burned in jean cutoffs


----------



## gmoffatt

<-- cool cat, man!

 How about a shot of your tin-foil mod? I've been having issues with bleeps and pops coming from my portable rig; I've been thinking that it's the dock socket on the iPod that was to blame, but maybe I've got static issues too. It happens to be a Qables ILO as well (same as yours).


----------



## joneeboi

Thanks for the respect, guys. So far, people have only been laughing at my outfit. Seems a bit odd why they'd do such a thing, but I guess people have their reasons. 

 Just wanted to report the first instance of someone actually trying to take a picture of my sweet jacket. I was at the university, putting my stuff down at a table when this girl was pointing her pink RAZR at me. She was sitting at a table with this guy and he was all, "What are you doing?" to which she replied, "Uh, I'm sending a text message," and quickly turned her phone away from me. In response, I sat down and pulled my own phone and took a video of her. She wouldn't look at me for maybe a minute, then turned over and realized I was taking a video of her. Turned out to be quite an interesting conversation. They actually complimented me on the jacket. I'll post the video later.

 People can be so weird, eh?


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simply by purchasing cargo shorts you will effectively eliminate your problem; not just the one you're having with your ipod.

 The pointing; the staring; the giggling; the amazed, fumbling for their cameras ...all this will stop. You might even get to take a nice girl out for a sweet game of laser tag and a moon pie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I have given you all of my wisdon young fanny pack wearer. I have asked for nothing in return. What you do with it, and the roads you take are now up to you. Godspeed my friend.


----------



## toastmaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wanted to report the first instance of someone actually trying to take a picture of my sweet jacket._

 

The allure of a Canadian tuxedo is hard to resist.


----------



## joneeboi

Whooo-what? Now I'm a penguin?


----------



## toastmaster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whooo-what? Now I'm a penguin?_

 

Jean jacket + jean shirt + jeans = Canadian Tux.

 I don't make the rules, my Canuck brother, I just follow them.


----------



## joneeboi

Hm, I've never heard that before. In that case, I must find myself a jean shirt.


----------



## immtbiker

"Perhaps, instead of looking to your imaginary right, you should look down and clean up that mess" : your mother!

 It could be worse...he could be wearing Daisy Dukes


----------



## joneeboi

Yeah, that's my little brother's room. And I'm not about to do his chores for him 

 I've also got Spiderman underwear. I mean. I don't know Spiderman's secret identity.


----------



## marscay

i was searching the forum for ALO cotton dock reviews and this thread popped up.

 totally irrelevant to what i'm looking for but even still ......LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kids got some balls leaving those pics up lol


----------



## mrdeadfolx

youre my hero dude.


----------



## flamerz

Oh God, I read this thread when it was first created and laughed. SayNoToPistions, why'd you have to point me to the second page? Now I'm in misery.


----------



## IPodPJ

What the heck??? This is Head-Fi, not Model-Fi. <shakes head at you in shame> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Perhaps you should just do away with the fanny pack altogether since you say you don't have that problem when you're not walking around. I have the same Silvercab LOD, for the iPod though, and I never had that problem. Then again, I don't use a fanny pack, and I don't travel much. Perhaps you can sew yourself a new cotton travel bag out of the remainder of your shorts.

 Edit: I see that you solved your static problem. Still, get rid of the shorts. Girls may think you look cute now, but in 5 years the Spiderman undies won't earn you any brownie points.


----------

